# Web Host w/Site Builder



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm just trying to create a personal website for myself and my family and was wondering where can I get a good deal on a web hosting service + a site builder? I already have a registered domain, just want to get it up and built.

Anyone use ipower.com?


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Hosting24.com is a great easy to use host. Best of all it starts at around $5.00.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks I will check that out. Any experience worth godaddy.com? That is where I bought my domain however after adding hosting service it turns out there's a fee also for their site building software as well. Want sure if it was worth it or is their service that good?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Baldie559 said:


> I'm just trying to create a personal website for myself and my family and was wondering where can I get a good deal on a web hosting service + a site builder? I already have a registered domain, just want to get it up and built.
> 
> Anyone use ipower.com?


I have used ipower in the past, my only complaint is they made changes without notification, including changing my account username and password. Otherwise they are a pretty good service. 

two others I can recommend is 

fatcow.com and lunarpages.com. I am currently using fatcow.

they all have what you need including photo gallery and sitebuilders. I also recommend using the wordpress scripts within the sites. It is easy to use and have templates where all you have to do is add the content. You can also add features by using their free addons.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

sobeit said:


> I have used ipower in the past, my only complaint is they made changes without notification, including changing my account username and password. Otherwise they are a pretty good service.
> 
> two others I can recommend is
> 
> ...


Do they allow monthly payments instead of up front yearly total? Ipower is $51/12 months however need to pay all up front.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

first of all if you go monthly, the price is gong to be much, much higher. Lunarpages has a 3 month plan and I think you have to pay a setup since it is not one of the yearly plans. I dont remember about fatcow. 

whatever you choose, do a websearch because there discount links to fatcow and lunarpages.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 1, 2011)

Baldie559 said:


> I'm just trying to create a personal website for myself and my family and was wondering where can I get a good deal on a web hosting service + a site builder? I already have a registered domain, just want to get it up and built.
> 
> Anyone use ipower.com?


I've also built my site... and hosting it from web host, for free...
its good for personal site...they provide free web builders also to design sites...


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Web Of Faith Christian Website Design and Hosting is also good. Better features than most hosts. It has a web builder and two instant script installers. The plans range from $5.00 to $9.00.

They hos any sites except adult and illegal content.


----------



## monicamaria (Feb 13, 2011)

I use iPage.com. They have some great prices and they offer a drop & drag site builder that is pretty good which has a very nice variety of templates. I think I paid $42 for a year including domain name.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This is a really old thread please try and leave old threads alone.

Closed!


----------

